# Cat frame and boxes for sale.



## Ian Stafford (Apr 18, 2021)

Is 81” the overall length from nose to tail?


----------



## BackcountryBec (Jun 26, 2021)

Donk290 said:


> View attachment 63398
> View attachment 63399
> View attachment 63400
> View attachment 63401
> ...


Hey! I’m in CO and would love more info! Could I see some more pictures? Feel free to text them 303-842-4573


----------

